# Odyssey 3/8 Axle Conversion Kit in Salt "Pro" Nabe einbauen?



## huhue (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe in meinem WTP Champ Salt Pro Naben. Kannn man in selbige das Odyssey 3/8 Axle Conversion Kit einbauen? Bzw passen Odyssey Achsen in die Salt Naben? Der Driver ist ja kompatibel. Werden die Salt sachen eventuell sogar bei Odyssey hergestellt?

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## RISE (8. Dezember 2012)

Salt und ältere Odyssey Naben werden von Joytech gebaut, Salt selbst ist eine Komponentenmarke von Wethepeople. 
Laut Bikeguide sind die Innenleben auch kompatibel, von daher sollte es gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (8. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du 'ne Ahnung wo mann noch 12t Driver herbekommt? Die 20"er verwenden ja wohl nurnoch 9t und 10t Driver, für den Champ würde ich aber gerne 'nen 12er verbauen...

Cheers
Daniel


ps. hast Du einen Link zu dem von Dir erwähnten Bikeguide?


----------



## RISE (9. Dezember 2012)

www.bikeguide.org/forums

Was den 12t Driver angeht, handelt es sich in den meisten Fällen bei der Größe um einen Driver mit wechselbaren Steckritzeln. Der kam ja früher serienmäßig mit der Odysseynabe. Bei ebay waren mal welche drin, allerdings auch nach Jahren noch zum regulären Preis von anno 200x. Vielleicht kannst du ja den Verkauf/Gesuche Thread, der oben angepinnt ist, nutzen. Igrendjemand hat sicherlich noch was rumliegen.


----------



## Blubblz (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei winstanleysbmx.com bekommst du noch nen 13er in RHD oder nen 11er in LHD. Kommt aber halt aus UK dann. http://www.winstanleysbmx.com/product/993/Odyssey_Cassette_Driver


----------



## huhue (12. Dezember 2012)

Eeen 11er ist  ja schon verbaut, ich würde aber gerne einen 12er verbauen und ein 30er Kettenblat. Das dient dazu den Abstand zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe zu erhöhen und so ein schlagen derselben zu verhindern.



Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Blubblz (12. Dezember 2012)

Brauchst nen lhd-Driver, also? Ja, mir war schon fast klar weswegen du das vor hast, deshalb dacht ich vllt wär der 13er was für dich, müssteste denne halt n 33er Blatt nehmen, hättest die gleiche Übersetzung(fast), noch mehr Abstand zwischen Kette und Strebe und schonst die Kette ein wenig, weil's mehr Kontaktpunkte gibt. Ich schau später nochmal ob ich was finde mit 12 Zähnen.


----------



## RISE (12. Dezember 2012)

Blubblz schrieb:


> Bei winstanleysbmx.com bekommst du noch nen 13er in RHD oder nen 11er in LHD. Kommt aber halt aus UK dann. http://www.winstanleysbmx.com/product/993/Odyssey_Cassette_Driver



Wistanleys hat allerdings einen sehr zweifelhaften Ruf und ist dafür bekannt, Teile aufzulisten, die sie weder haben, noch irgendwie bekommen können. 

Wie gesagt, die Odyssey Naben wurden lange Zeit mit diesen 12-16Z Steckritzeldrivern ausgeliefert, aber da wollte schon ejder 9/10 oder 11er Driver und hat die deshalb rumfliegen. Sowas sollte man eigentlich noch in gutem Zustand finden. 



huhue schrieb:


> Eeen 11er ist  ja schon verbaut, ich würde aber gerne einen 12er verbauen und ein 30er Kettenblat. Das dient dazu den Abstand zwischen Kette und Kettenstrebe zu erhöhen und so ein schlagen derselben zu verhindern.



Hast du die Bremssockel auf der Kettenstrebe? Ansonsten klingt es fast so, als könnte man das durch etwas mehr Kettenspannung verhindern. Aber da bist du vermutlich auch schon drauf gekommen. Fährst du eine Bremse? Falls ja, was für eine?


----------



## huhue (12. Dezember 2012)

Der Champ ist ja eine etwas eigenwillige Konstruktion, Achsaufnahme hinten sorgt für eine relativ hohe Kettenstrebe. Für meinen Geschmack hätten sie da ruhig etwas mehr Abstand machen können, damit mann die Kette nicht so arg straff fahren muss. Ich habe schon mehrere schichten Aufkleber auf die KS gepappt damit der Lack nicht so schnell runtergedengelt wird.

Bremsen sind Hinten UND Vorne verbaut (sehr Oldschoolig), die hintere ist eine popelige Dia Compe Canti (nicht so schön wie die alten), und vorne habe ich eine Pitbull verbaut, da die Gabel keine Sockel hat.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Blubblz (12. Dezember 2012)

Hm. Wenn du schon mehrere Aufkleberschichte draufklatschtst und es dir nur darum geht, dass der Lack nicht leidet, dann nimm dir nen stück alten Schlauch, schneid das auf, wickel das um die Kettenstreben und machs mit Kabelbindern fest. So machen das die ganzen MTB-Fahrer hier in der Nähe. Ist zwar nicht das schönste (wobei dann die Frage is ob das überhaupt in Frage kommt, weil Lack soll ja sicher auch nur dran bleiben, weils halt schicker aussieht), aber taugt gut und kost fast nix. Driver hab ich keine mehr gefunden. Also wenn du am Champ nichts gemacht hast, ist der ja dann RHD, wenn dann würde man nur noch LHD auftreiben können. Bei isonem anderen UK-shop gibts noch so'n Set, mit den Steckritzeln, von denen Rise gesprochen hat. http://www.sibotbmxshop.com/hub-spares/2603-odyssey-v3-mixed-cog-driver-rhd-with-12t-gear.html


----------



## huhue (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke ich lass es erstmal so,
muss ich halt immer ordentlich straff halten das Teil...
Die Aufkleber sind auch kaum zu sehen, sind Transparent.

Cheers
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

